# Penkhull farm , June 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 5, 2014)

This farmhouse is Grade II listed and is currently for sale for 500.000 
Built in the early 18th century it is described as a T-plan farmhouse with 19th century additions and modifications.
The farm was owned by the Alsager family. By the mid 1760s they had leased the farm to Harvey Boulton who was buried in St Peter's churchyard on 23 November 1799. On the 3rd of December the contents of the farm were put up for auction and advertised for sale in the Staffordshire Advertiser:

"All the capital Farming Stock, Dairy Vessels, and Household Furniture, of the late Mr HARVEY BOULTON;
The farming stock consists of 15 in-calf Cows, 4 Heifers, 4 Twinters, 4 Stirks, 1 Bull, 1 fat Pig, 3 strong draught Mares, 1 Colt, Gearing for 4 Horses, 1 Waggon, 3 Carts, 1 Plough and a pair of Harrows, about 20 bushels of Potatoes, a quantity of unthrashed Oats, one small Wheat Stack, 3 tons of fine old Wheat, 20 tons of excellent Hay and Clover, and about 2 tons of Cheese of a remarkable fine quality. 
The Household Furniture and Dairy Vessels comprise 4 post and half setter Bedsteads, with check, Home made and other Furnitures, Feather Beds, Bolsters, and Pillows, Blankets and Bed Covers, Bed and Table Linen, Oak Chests, Desk and Chest of Drawers, chairs of various sorts, Oak Dresser, Tables and Stands, 30 Hours Clock, Iron Boilers, Grates, Fenders, and Fire Irons, Cheese Presses, Cheese-vats, and brass milk-pans, Barrels, Mash Tubs, Coolers, Salting Tubs, Pails, and a variety of other useful Articles too numerous for mention.

The AUCTIONEER recommends this sale to the attention of the Public, as the Cattle are well selected and in high condition, the Corn and Hay well got, and the cheese of a quality which does great credit to the Dairy Maid."
Staffordshire Advertiser - 3rd December 1799.

It is possible that some of the contents of the farm were bought by Josiah Spode II as he took over the lease after the death of Harvey Boulton. 
A copy of the lease is in the Spode collection in Keele University Library. It mentions the decayed state of many of the farm buildings and Josiah Spode had liberty to take down and rebuild them. Most of farm buildings around the yard next to the farmhouse were almost certainly rebuilt by Josiah Spode in the early 19th century.
Josiah Spode II (1755-1827) While his father (Josiah Spode I) ran and developed the pottery works in Stoke Josiah Spode II trained as a potter and ran the firm's warehouse in London.
He took over the pottery factory from his father in 1797. Josiah Spode II led the development of bone china, which became the standard English porcelain body from about 1800 onwards.


----------



## gingrove (Jun 5, 2014)

I do like that!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 5, 2014)

gingrove said:


> I do like that!



It's yours for £500.000


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 5, 2014)

I cant stop thinking what 2 tons of cheese looks like and the dairy maid that made it!! Thats a really nice early cast iron fire insert thats still there could be Coalbrookdale late 1700s early 1800s.Great report & pics.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 5, 2014)

Good stuff Stealthstar


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 5, 2014)

looks a relaxed explore good stuff


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 5, 2014)

Excellent little find stealth.thanks.


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 6, 2014)

You've produced a nice set of pics in what looked like very demanding conditions, cheers.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 6, 2014)

How much!Great work on the history, and a fantastic set of photos. Cheers for sharing


----------



## billygroat (Jun 6, 2014)

I REALLY like this place - feels like going back in time, great shots thank you!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 6, 2014)

i really like this too!


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 7, 2014)

A really interesting place, I would snap up any house that came with one fat pig.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 7, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> A really interesting place, I would snap up any house that came with one fat pig.



lol the 4 twinters and stirks did it for me!


----------



## Catmandoo (Jun 7, 2014)

Brilliant! Love the pics!


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 10, 2014)

£500... I'll have two please. Looks a lovely explore and fabulously shot.


----------



## hnmisty (Jun 18, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> I cant stop thinking what 2 tons of cheese looks like



It would look like heaven!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 18, 2014)

hnmisty said:


> It would look like heaven! [/QUOTE
> 
> Yes I agree the stinkier the better!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 20, 2014)

loving that. nice report and pics


----------



## Kezz44 (Jun 23, 2014)

Great find and interesting looking house. Love the the Jesus statue!


----------

